# So.... I shaved the cat....



## UnaB (22 April 2013)

BEFORE:







AFTER:







Hmmm...


----------



## JustKickOn (22 April 2013)

The cat does not look very impressed...

I rarely venture into petbox as no longer have any pets, but can I make another request for a picture of your other cat, Oliver is it!? Pleeaaasee


----------



## Echo24 (22 April 2013)

Aww! My friend has a Persian and often shaves her as she's very lazy and doesn't groom herself. At one point she only had a mane and trousers, poor kitty!


----------



## UnaB (22 April 2013)

RiderLizzie said:



			The cat does not look very impressed...

I rarely venture into petbox as no longer have any pets, but can I make another request for a picture of your other cat, Oliver is it!? Pleeaaasee 

Click to expand...

Yep, Oliver!!  Poor boy has been in the wars recently, think he might have had a knock from a car or a bump on the head whilst fighting or something as he's a bit squinty and lop-sided so he's strictly an indoor cat until he's feeling better - vets orders!!











charcoalfeathers said:



			Aww! My friend has a Persian and often shaves her as she's very lazy and doesn't groom herself. At one point she only had a mane and trousers, poor kitty!
		
Click to expand...

They do need a lot of grooming, at least once a day.  Poor Kaspar has an op on thursday so he was due to be shaved anyway, and also after a week with a friend looking after him he came home all matted   Hence the shave!


----------



## JustKickOn (22 April 2013)

Looking handsome as ever!  Hope he starts feeling better soon though!!


----------



## Bubbles (22 April 2013)

Gorgeous! My three are currently being tested for ringworm, vets are adamant their coats have got to come off...  out of interest what clippers do you have?


----------



## UnaB (22 April 2013)

Bubbles said:



			Gorgeous! My three are currently being tested for ringworm, vets are adamant their coats have got to come off...  out of interest what clippers do you have?
		
Click to expand...

Only the best for my Kaspar!!! 

Argos finest - £5.99


----------



## City Mare (22 April 2013)

Ah another pussy pamperer!

I Hope these work:

Before:









After (spot the difference): 









Don't worry - your pusskins will get used to it..Rosie had to have it done, she got so matted despite me brushing her daily. 
I was worried as she was quiet for about three weeks following her trip to the salon but now she is like a different cat! Really happy and much more outgoing and has now discovered how to jump.  Must be a relief to get rid of that pulling fur!


----------



## UnaB (22 April 2013)

City Mare said:



			Ah another pussy pamperer!

I Hope these work:

Before:









After (spot the difference): 









Don't worry - your pusskins will get used to it..Rosie had to have it done, she got so matted despite me brushing her daily. 
I was worried as she was quiet for about three weeks following her trip to the salon but now she is like a different cat! Really happy and much more outgoing and has now discovered how to jump.  Must be a relief to get rid of that pulling fur!
		
Click to expand...

Awww, she is so pretty!!  I love how she kinda resembles the chicken in the "after" pic... lol!!  Your kitty shaving is so much neater than mine, Kaspar is rather chunky and untidy looking.  Im hoping when it grows back it wont be a problem as I have not had any issues with him matting before - he doesnt seem to have the VERY fluffy coat some do...  But, we'll have to see how it grows back!  Love Rosie though, bless her


----------



## Bubbles (22 April 2013)

UnaB now I feel a lot better, my older girl had got into a bit of a matted state round her bum so I used my OH's hair clippers  I can get him some from Argos now


----------



## UnaB (22 April 2013)

Bubbles said:



			UnaB now I feel a lot better, my older girl had got into a bit of a matted state round her bum so I used my OH's hair clippers  I can get him some from Argos now
		
Click to expand...

Awww, bless her!!

I used to have some dog clippers (since sold them on as i only used them once!!) that I paid over £200 for and I can honestly say the Argos ones are just as good.  The only downside is that they have a cable, but i didnt find it an issue as Kaspar sat pretty still for me.  I used them without the plastic things on the blades though - that must be a human hair thing!! lol

Make sure to cut out the worst of the mats before you clip her as they'll just snag in the blades otherwise and potentially catch the skin but, if you can clip a horse you can shave your pussy cat


----------



## City Mare (22 April 2013)

UnaB said:



			Awww, she is so pretty!!  I love how she kinda resembles the chicken in the "after" pic... lol!!  Your kitty shaving is so much neater than mine, Kaspar is rather chunky and untidy looking.  Im hoping when it grows back it wont be a problem as I have not had any issues with him matting before - he doesnt seem to have the VERY fluffy coat some do...  But, we'll have to see how it grows back!  Love Rosie though, bless her 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you - "pretty" is not the word most people use to describe her! 
I can't take credit for her shaving, she went to a pussy parlour. I will have to take tips from you as I hope to be able to do it myself next time (duct tape perhaps?). I think if we groom "from scratch" it should be okay. 

Kaspar is gorgeous too; such a lovely colour - Persians are such great cats aren't they (despite the maintenance!)


----------



## UnaB (22 April 2013)

City Mare said:



			Ah thank you - "pretty" is not the word most people use to describe her! 
I can't take credit for her shaving, she went to a pussy parlour. I will have to take tips from you as I hope to be able to do it myself next time (duct tape perhaps?). I think if we groom "from scratch" it should be okay. 

Kaspar is gorgeous too; such a lovely colour - Persians are such great cats aren't they (despite the maintenance!)
		
Click to expand...

Well I think she is beautiful.  I adore the persian squishy faces!  And they have the most wonderful temperments 

I actually found Kaspar really enjoyed being shaved, purred away quite happily and kept trying to rub his head on the clippers  lol  But he is a bit dense at the best of times.

I love persians, even with all the extra effort they are brilliant cats.  I may well be asking Kaspar's breeder for a little furry friend for him one day - one of her reject show cats lol!


----------



## City Mare (22 April 2013)

UnaB said:



			Well I think she is beautiful.  I adore the persian squishy faces!  And they have the most wonderful temperments 

I actually found Kaspar really enjoyed being shaved, purred away quite happily and kept trying to rub his head on the clippers  lol  But he is a bit dense at the best of times.

I love persians, even with all the extra effort they are brilliant cats.  I may well be asking Kaspar's breeder for a little furry friend for him one day - one of her reject show cats lol! 

Click to expand...


Really? hmm I may give it a go myself then as her "ugg boots" do need a little trim...somehow i can't imagine her purring. There may be a new thread on here "so...my cat ripped my face off" 

She said she is glad someone appreciates her good looks. 

They're so social, happy to get along with any other cat. My other cat (a half persian) cannot stand her, but Rosie adores him. 
Sad to say, I actually got her from preloved when she was a year old.  . A lady had paid a fortune for her (all papered), but reading between the lines i think she couldn't stand the fluff and snot - so when you do get the urge for another one it may be worth looking on there to give an unappreciated persian a lovely home with Kaspar.


----------



## UnaB (22 April 2013)

City Mare said:



			Really? hmm I may give it a go myself then as her "ugg boots" do need a little trim...somehow i can't imagine her purring. There may be a new thread on here "so...my cat ripped my face off" 

She said she is glad someone appreciates her good looks. 

They're so social, happy to get along with any other cat. My other cat (a half persian) cannot stand her, but Rosie adores him. 
Sad to say, I actually got her from preloved when she was a year old.  . A lady had paid a fortune for her (all papered), but reading between the lines i think she couldn't stand the fluff and snot - so when you do get the urge for another one it may be worth looking on there to give an unappreciated persian a lovely home with Kaspar.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  Im sure she will be fine, but if not, if she is anything like Kaspar then a bowl of food may be a good incentive for her to co-operate.  Kaspar LOVES his food!!  And my food.  And the dogs food 

Kaspar is exactly the same as Rosie.  It was so funny when I picked him up from the vet (he went in for routine neutering but they found he only had one ball so he couldnt have it done!!!), he had spent the entire day being passed around the nurses and when I arrived he was snuggling with head nurse in the waiting room (it was empty) - they said he'd not been in a cage all day!!  My tabby would have ripped their faces off  lol

Would definately consider a rehome but its such a minefield on the freeads sites, you got a lovely girl with Rosie for sure!  But you hear of all sorts of scams and sick cats being sold and stuff, it worries me but i'd definately check out the ads if/when im looking!

Incidentally... Oliver was advertised on Freecycle   His ad read something along the lines of "Has to go today or we're having him put to sleep as landlord wont let us keep him".  Nice huh??  I also got lucky with Oliver as i had no idea what i was getting and he is a lovely, friendly cat   I may have been looking for an emergency replacement washing machine, but a cat was a good enough alternative lol!


----------



## City Mare (22 April 2013)

UnaB said:



			LOL!  Im sure she will be fine, but if not, if she is anything like Kaspar then a bowl of food may be a good incentive for her to co-operate.  Kaspar LOVES his food!!  And my food.  And the dogs food 

Kaspar is exactly the same as Rosie.  It was so funny when I picked him up from the vet (he went in for routine neutering but they found he only had one ball so he couldnt have it done!!!), he had spent the entire day being passed around the nurses and when I arrived he was snuggling with head nurse in the waiting room (it was empty) - they said he'd not been in a cage all day!!  My tabby would have ripped their faces off  lol

Would definately consider a rehome but its such a minefield on the freeads sites, you got a lovely girl with Rosie for sure!  But you hear of all sorts of scams and sick cats being sold and stuff, it worries me but i'd definately check out the ads if/when im looking!

Incidentally... Oliver was advertised on Freecycle   His ad read something along the lines of "Has to go today or we're having him put to sleep as landlord wont let us keep him".  Nice huh??  I also got lucky with Oliver as i had no idea what i was getting and he is a lovely, friendly cat   I may have been looking for an emergency replacement washing machine, but a cat was a good enough alternative lol!
		
Click to expand...


Oliver is gorgeous as well - so handsome. Clearly he was very lucky and I guess it's fate he found you at the right time. 
 I don't get these uncompassionate people - makes me mad - but there's lots of them out there. 

 I had another persian (max) before Rosie who was the absolute love of my life.  found him on gum tree - and what a state - the "breeder" had given him to her son, but he "decided to get a staff instead" who "kept trying to eat him". After hearing that, i picked him up immediately thank god. Turned out he had calicivirus and he was in and out of the vets from the day I got him. He had been really badly treated, and had all kind of problems and sadly died of lymphoma in 2010 (I got him in 2007). I do look to see if the lady is still selling her poor excuse for persian kittens so that I can report her for cruelty if she is - but luckily I can't see that she is. 


We should have a new section "Hairy cat lovers".


----------

